# Rakhiye De Shabad



## jasmandp (Jun 10, 2009)

i have the audio but its so fast that i hardly able to grasp all of it but if any one who knows the whole path rakhiya de shabad , i will be very thankful if you can post it here or email that to me. thank or i guess send private msg. as soon as possible thanks a lot


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 10, 2009)

Try this one out. If it doesn't work for you then I can find one that is slower in tempo.

.:: Raj Karega Khalsa Network ::.


----------



## AdsKhalsa (Jun 11, 2009)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa..Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh...

the link provided by aad0002 is good...and really helpful....these shabads are as per Damdami Taksal.

Last year I got a chance by Guru Ji's grace to see him at Harimandir Sahib. While coming back I thought of buying Nitnem Pothi from office of Damadami Taksal, which is outside Harimandir Sahib complex. They added two more Rakhya De Shabad ...

1st:


ਸਿਰ  ਮਸ੍ਤਕ  ਰਖ੍ਯ੍ਯਾ  ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੰ  ਹਸ੍ਤ  ਕਾਯਾ  ਰਖ੍ਯ੍ਯਾ  ਪਰਮੇਸ੍ਵਰਹ  ॥
सिर मस्तक रख्या पारब्रहमं हस्त काया रख्या परमेस्वरह ॥
Sir masṯak rakẖ▫yā pārbrahmaŉ hasṯ kā▫yā rakẖ▫yā parmesvarėh.
The Supreme Lord God has procted my head and forehead; the Transcendent Lord has protected my hands and body.

ਆਤਮ  ਰਖ੍ਯ੍ਯਾ  ਗੋਪਾਲ  ਸੁਆਮੀ  ਧਨ  ਚਰਣ  ਰਖ੍ਯ੍ਯਾ  ਜਗਦੀਸ੍ਵਰਹ  ॥
आतम रख्या गोपाल सुआमी धन चरण रख्या जगदीस्वरह ॥
Āṯam rakẖ▫yā gopāl su▫āmī ḏẖan cẖaraṇ rakẖ▫yā jagḏīsvarėh.
God, my Lord and Master, has saved my soul; the Lord of the Universe has saved my wealth and feet.

ਸਰਬ  ਰਖ੍ਯ੍ਯਾ  ਗੁਰ  ਦਯਾਲਹ  ਭੈ  ਦੂਖ  ਬਿਨਾਸਨਹ  ॥
सरब रख्या गुर दयालह भै दूख बिनासनह ॥
Sarab rakẖ▫yā gur ḏa▫yālėh bẖai ḏūkẖ bināsnėh.
The Merciful Guru has protected everything, and destroyed my fear and suffering.

ਭਗਤਿ  ਵਛਲ  ਅਨਾਥ  ਨਾਥੇ  ਸਰਣਿ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਪੁਰਖ  ਅਚੁਤਹ  ॥੫੨॥
भगति वछल अनाथ नाथे सरणि नानक पुरख अचुतह ॥५२॥
Bẖagaṯ vacẖẖal anāth nāthe saraṇ Nānak purakẖ acẖuṯėh. ||52||
God is the Lover of His devotees, the Master of the masterless. Nanak has entered the Sanctuary of the Imperishable Primal Lord God. ||52||
(Ang 1358)

and 2nd:


ਘੋਰ  ਦੁਖ੍ਯ੍ਯੰ  ਅਨਿਕ  ਹਤ੍ਯ੍ਯੰ  ਜਨਮ  ਦਾਰਿਦ੍ਰੰ  ਮਹਾ  ਬਿਖ੍ਯ੍ਯਾਦੰ  ॥
घोर दुख्यं अनिक हत्यं जनम दारिद्रं महा बिख्यादं ॥
Gẖor ḏukẖ▫yaŉ anik haṯ▫yaŉ janam ḏāriḏaraŉ mahā bikẖ▫yāḏŉ.
Excruciating pain, countless killings, reincarnation, poverty and terrible misery

ਮਿਟੰਤ  ਸਗਲ  ਸਿਮਰੰਤ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਜੈਸੇ  ਪਾਵਕ  ਕਾਸਟ  ਭਸਮੰ  ਕਰੋਤਿ  ॥੧੮॥
मिटंत सगल सिमरंत हरि नाम नानक जैसे पावक कासट भसमं करोति ॥१८॥
Mitanṯ sagal simranṯ har nām Nānak jaise pāvak kāsat bẖasmaŉ karoṯ. ||18||
are all destroyed by meditating in remembrance on the Lord's Name, O Nanak, just as fire reduces piles of wood to ashes. ||18|| (Ang 1355)


After this...the earlier version of Rakhya De Shabad ( as per the link of aad0002)...(they just added two more Pauri's from Sri Guru Granth Sahib)


I don't have any intension to influence anybody and just sharing this information to share knowledge.

Chardi Kala.......


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 12, 2009)

WARNING:
DONT FALL for the SUPERFICIAL meanings...
The REAL  Dangers from which we need protection are the FIVE CHORS....

Naam...Japp...FOLLOWING his TEACHINGS in GURBANI EMPOWERS US..so that all these "worldly" dukhs..pains..sorrows DONT AFFECT US..because we have reached HIGHER...we are on a HIGHER PLANE.
GURU ARJUN JI sittign on the Sizzling HOT PLATE in Height of Indian SUMMER..is "feeling the searing pain..His Flesh is BURNING..He has BOILS all over....BUT HE IS SERENE..He is at PEACE..because He is on a HIGHER PLANE...much above the PHYSICAL WORLD..He cna thus say..Dosh na kahoon devohn..I Blame NO ONE ( for my predicament)....Tera Bhanna Meetha Laggeh..YOUR WILL IS SWEET my Satguru....I only CRAVE  your Naam".

WE FALL into the TRAP..IF we ask for removal of "worldly pains..dukhs..worries...and remain PHYSICAL"....THOSE will NEVER GO AWAY....DUKH DAROO>>SUKH ROG BHAIYAH...the Dukh..the pain id the MEDICINE..and the SUKH..pleasure..is the ROG..the DISEASE. WE BEG for the "DISEASE"...and REJECT the MEDICINE..to cure the ROG !! is that LOGICAL ??:whisling::whisling::whisling:


----------



## Hardip Singh (Jun 12, 2009)

Gyanni jee,
You are perfectly right here. These all paaths are mere collection of shabads from SGGS jee by Dera Wallahs, sants , Babas in order to maintain their status of sainthood. Each on of them have a diffrent collection and then they quantify the number of times it has be recited. definately it's against the very basic ethics of sikhism.


----------



## RRSINGH (May 16, 2019)

Hardip Singh said:


> Gyanni jee,
> You are perfectly right here. These all paaths are mere collection of shabads from SGGS jee by Dera Wallahs, sants , Babas in order to maintain their status of sainthood. Each on of them have a diffrent collection and then they quantify the number of times it has be recited. definately it's against the very basic ethics of sikhism.


 
Nice, simple and true observation Hardip Singh ji.

RRSingh


----------

